# Best food mill?



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there such a thing as an actual truly good food mill? 

Every review I read on Amazon leaves me despising each one before I've laid hands on it, either cause of inexcusable flaws or what seems like crock of ***t plant shilling in the good reviews. 

Please point me in the right direction!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rosle looks pretty good, but its quite pricey. I have a Martha Stewart branded one. It was 20ish at the time I bought it. It strikes me as average, but i have little to compare it against. I use it a few times a year.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Rosle one is crazy expensive haha. I have their swivel peeler and love it though, worth every penny and even gifted two of them this Christmas. 

I should have clarified, I'm looking to stay under $60 and really prefer cheaper. But I'll use it at least 30 times a year, probably much more so durability, versatility and functionality are a must so I could possibly even be swayed a touch higher.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For that price I'd take a good look at OXO and Cuispro at Amazon.

For a lot more give or take, look at Matfer!


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Was actually looking at the 2 former.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Thoughts on a tin food mill?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Dave Kinogie said:


> Thoughts on a tin food mill?


The tin can flake off and rust appears. And replating tin is nowadays very expensive. If you're going the 30X a year use, then spend the extra $$'s to get something that won't need replacing and that means spending $75+.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Bah,there goes my chance at a Mafter lol.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

This is the one I have. I don't use it 30X a year but it seems plenty sturdy. It's a French company, but the mill is now made in China.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/miu/stainless-steel-food-mill-p125829

It's also for sale on Amazon but for $20 more.
[product="27523"]Miu France Stainless Steel Food Mill [/product]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The one that's listed at cutleryandmore appears identical to the one I use and I use it just a few times a year.  It gives adequate service.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

So I wound up ordering the Winco food mill. Just came in the other day so I haven't used it yet, but will probably try it out first with a batch of roasted vegetable soup by the weekend.


----------

